
Elon Musk Likes Anime and Says It's Time to Build a Giant Robot - nightmarenate
https://www.rt.com/usa/441242-musk-anime-mecha-robot/
======
montenegrohugo
Obviously just a humorous tweet, but with Elon-chan one never knows. There is
always some underlying tone of _" well, maybe actually this makes sense and
I'm gonna do it"_ in his outlandish ideas. Next thing you know he founds
mecha-oriented boston dynamics.

Also, catgirls.

------
gaspoweredcat
im all for Kuratas 2 Vs Megabots 2 Vs Tesla-Mech

